# Who uses the Rocko Chisel?



## tutran4 (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockin Walls (Jan 22, 2012)

I will admit I bought a Rocko 1" Stock 1" 1/2 Blade . For the first year I didn't use it! After that I haven't put it down. I love it! I have some very hard stone it really comes in handy dressing my cap stones. I do use my carbide hand tracer 1" Stock 1" 1/2 Blade alot too. But what I like about the Rocko over the tracer is that the energy is directed away from the stone limiting the likely hood to have undercut. But it all comes down to what stone I'm working with and what I need to do with it. 

One of my instructors from the DSC loves the T & H "CARBIDE MASON'S CHIPPER". That will be my next purchase to add to my collection. 

I wrote a blog on the Rocko. 
http://www.rockinwalls.com/2011/06/tool-rocko-chisel.html

These are a few of my other collection of carbides. 
http://www.rockinwalls.com/2012/02/tools-carbide-hammer-chisels.html


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Kniggit said:


> Mostly all we get around here is the limestone and sandstone. Some of the sandstone is fairly hard but it has striations in it unlike granite, it likes to chip off when trying to cut it against the grain. Watching the videos, and the stone they are using, they just don't look like they would be that great of an improvement for my environment/material.




I work 90% with either sandstone or limestone. The carbide is a huge improvement over regular cold chisels, particularly with the sandstone. While sandstone itself isn't always very hard (although some that is almost quartzite can be very hard if it's been out of the ground for a while) it's because the binder isn't that hard, but the matrix is (sand is very sharp and hard). Cold chisels going through tons of sandstone need to be sharpened daily (sometimes twice daily if the one chisel is getting used a lot) carbide maybe once a month. Even limestone requires weekly sharpening at least, but I sharpen my carbides once a year if they need it or not.

Personally i think all you really need to do is invest in a handset and familiarise yourself with how to use it. A brickset/bolster is a poor tool to use for cutting stone in any other application beside layering it. When you want to face the material or square it up a set is the best all around tool for the job. You can buy a cold steel one for $15 or so for a 2.5". If you find it improves your perfromance (and I'm sure it will) you can buy a carbide one on-line for $80 plus S&H, not a huge output to save time and increase quality.


----------

